# Overhead service - Mast holesaw



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres one way.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/technique-sofit-mast-holes-46773/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> On an existing home, what is the best method to cut a nice straight hole in the soffit/roof for service mast. I havent seen a holesaw with a very long shank and have only done masts on new construction where there was no soffit installed yet. Thanks in advance.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/mast-master-soffit-hole-saw-39773/#post740868
*480sparky* 
Chief Electron Relocator

 

Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: Cornpatch USA
Posts: 29,837 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *macmikeman*  
_I think maybe you ran across one of the prototypes 480 tossed in his garbage..._


My prototype is still in use.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Heres one way.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/technique-sofit-mast-holes-46773/


Damm,,,,,You beat me and I even had the other thread bookmarked..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Damm,,,,,You beat me and I even had the other thread bookmarked..:laughing::laughing:


 
I knew if I hung around long enough I would beat someone.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I knew if I hung around long enough I would beat someone.:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Scott Electric (Nov 21, 2010)

*Mast holesaw*

We use mast saws, here's one company that sells them there great when needing to install a new service mast through the soffits.

taskmaster-tools.com


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I just use a sawzall and a 2 cans of spray foam. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## TJ 50 (Oct 21, 2021)

HARRY304E said:


> Mast master soffit hole saw
> *480sparky*
> Chief Electron Relocator
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I GET ONE AT ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TJ 50 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET ONE AT ?


Unfortunately Harry has past away years ago. If he answers you, let me know.


----------

